# statistical analysis of personality type



## Personastro (Apr 28, 2013)

Hi,

I am working on a project to find correlation between personality type and place, date and time of birth. I am new to this site and i don't know where to post my survey (or link to survey). I would like to share my results later with everyone. 

There have been some studies which suggest that there exist a relationship but those studies are outdated. Please help me to collect data and I will share my findings to the community.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## yesiknowbut (Oct 25, 2009)

Comparison with astrology has been looked at (effectively place, date and time of birth) and disproven, I think.


----------



## Personastro (Apr 28, 2013)

yesiknowbut said:


> Comparison with astrology has been looked at (effectively place, date and time of birth) and disproven, I think.


Relationship between Birth date and personality has been disproven. I am not allowed to post a link but here is the conclusion from that study published in ELSEVIER.

"We conclude that the present large-scale study provides no evidence for the existence of relevant relationships between date of birth and individual differences in personality and general intelligence."

I am interested in Vedic astrology and I find it very convincing. As per Vedic astrology personality is dependent not only on date but also on time and place of birth. My motive is to find this relationship. I am not able to find any scientific studies proving/disproving the relationship. 

Do you know where should I start to collect this data?

Thanks


----------



## yesiknowbut (Oct 25, 2009)

In order to comply with Vedic astrology there would have to be a correlation with all 3, wouldn't there? Thus if one of the three elements (date, place, time) have been shown to have no correlation the null hypothesis holds.


----------



## Personastro (Apr 28, 2013)

yesiknowbut said:


> In order to comply with Vedic astrology there would have to be a correlation with all 3, wouldn't there? Thus if one of the three elements (date, place, time) have been shown to have no correlation the null hypothesis holds.


You made a very logical point but there is a catch. In Vedic astrology date used is from the lunar calendar (revolution of moon around the earth constitutes a month). Whereas in today's world we use the solar calendar. 

Also if personality is sensitive to the time and the place along with the date. Chances are at granular level there exist a correlation but when we aggregate at the date level we don't see that correlation.

I am thinking of using the date based on solar calendar along with the time and the place to compute lunar date and from the lunar date we can find Rashi (Vedic term for Zodiac) of a person. I believe that the Rashi will have the correlation with the personality.


----------



## yesiknowbut (Oct 25, 2009)

Can you use the original data in the published paper to do that? If there are enough data in the paper, that would be your easiest way. Otherwise, if you are looking at "granular" correlation, which I interpret as having more stratifications within the data, then you will need to increase your sample size very considerably, to the point where undertaking the study becomes impossible.

I think you also need to be careful of investigator bias here. You really want to prove this.....


----------

